# Network shared folder wont connect



## Tobber (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi there,

I've got a little problem with a network and the shared folders.
I use Windows Server 2003 on the server pc and different pcs, most of them running Windows Vista. Theres also one Imac with OSX.

I wanted to make the folders invisible and added a " $ " at the end so you can only connect to them if you know the name.

It works fine with all Windows-based computers but the IMAC won't connect until I delete the "$".

Is the attribute incompatible with OSX or could it be something else?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, the '$' character in UNIX has different meanings.  It is valid in a filename, but can have different meanings in commands on the command line.

I would suggest avoiding it altogether.  A better way to prevent people from connecting to shares you don't want them to connect to is to set various permissions on the files/folders.


----------



## Scoops98 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've used Dave with quite a bit of success: http://www.thursby.com/products/dave.html


----------

